# [SOLVED] HP LaserJet P3005 Printer w/ blank LCD



## kurtismonger (Aug 8, 2005)

Have a LaserJet P3005 printer. When switched on the indicator lights come on and stay on as if it's ready to print, but the LCD remains blank and no longer displays anything (normally displays READY) either during POST or when it is Ready. Printing fails.
Tried a cold reset holding the Check button during POST. Indicator lights blinked and then went solid. Nothing on screen.

I've walked through the HP troubleshooting online and in the manual. But it basically stops at turn the machine off and then back on.


----------



## kurtismonger (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: HP LaserJet P3005 Printer w/ blank LCD*

From what I can find it appears to be a defective formatter board.


----------



## abusknott (Feb 12, 2005)

There is no mention of how this problem was solved; what happened?


----------

